# pppoe-yhteys?

## Icer

Morjes!

Nettiliittymä muuttui ja nyt pitäis saada yhteys toimimaan linukka koneessakin. IP-tulee dhcp:llä. Minusta tuo jo toimii, siis IP:n haku. Mutta miten nuo pppoe yhteyden asetukset asetetaan? Tarvis ilmeisesti jotain ppp softaa? Sitten pitäis voida myös syöttää tunnari ja salasana.

Joudunko värkkäileen livecd:llä?

Mites tälläisella yhteydellä reititys toiselle koneelle?

----------

## Mikessu

Eikös se niin mene, että vaikka rp-pppoe:n asentelet ja sitten ajat adsl-setup, joka kyselee sinulta tarvittavat asiat. 

Täällähän tuo on neuvottu:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3

 *Quote:*   

> Mites tälläisella yhteydellä reititys toiselle koneelle?

 

Ei kai tämän kanssa pitäisi mitään erikoisempaa olla. Jos sinulla oli jo toimiva reititys ennen uutta yhteyttä niin ei kai siinä pitäisi mitään sen kummempaa olla.

----------

## Icer

Okei... hmm... nyt on vähän unix taidot ruosteessa. Elikkä ensin kannattas etsiä rp-ppoe moduli ja ilmeisesti semmonen on livecd:llä. Mun käsityksen mukaan semmoista en nyt muualta löydä koska koneella ei todellakaan pääse nettiin.

----------

## Mikessu

```

emerge rp-pppoe

adsl-setup

adsl-start

```

 Näin pitäisi onnistua  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Ainiin ja tietenkin kerneliin vaaditaan tämä:

Device Drivers -> Networking support ->

<*> PPP (Point to-point-protocol) support

----------

## Icer

Kyllä kyllä. Mutku mutku. Kone ei edelleenkään pääse nettiin. Näin ollen pakettia ei löydy.

Tossa cd:llä on sellanen mutta ei lähde asentumaan. Kokeilin kopsaa fileton /usr/portage/distfiles hakemistoon ja sitten käskyä: emerge -k /usr/portage/distfiles/rp-pppoe-... 

Jaa-a näyttäs puuttuvan toinenkin filetto... Voi olla että kohta onnistuu. En ole vähään aikaan linuxia käyttänyt joten on taas melkeen uudelleen opettelua tää mun touhu.

Edit: Nonii kopsasin vielä ppp-2.4.jne tiedoston josta toi rp-pppoe oli riippuvainen ja nyt alkoi tolla emerge -k rp-pppoe komennolla asentamaan.

----------

## Icer

Nonni nyt on rp-pppoe asennettu mutta se ei toimi.

adsl-setup toimii okei. adsl-start ilmoitaa timeouttia. Kokeilin n-kertaa kirjoittaa salasanan uusiksi adsl-setupissa koska sen voi tulkita 2:lla eri tavalla("#¤%& ISP! *****na).

Noh kokeilin adsl-connectia. Se ilmoitti että teepäs node bla bla. okei tein sen sitten se ilmoittaa että ppp moduli puuttuu. no pitäshän se olla kun on ppp emergellä asennettu. No ei sitä löydy kyllä /lib/modules/... / hakemistosta. 

No windows koneesta toimii pppoe yhteys kylläkin. Muuten kyllä loppuu eväät tän kanssa.

----------

## jaska

Viime kesänä minulla oli samanlainen ongelma sonera Taloyhtiö laajakaistan kanssa, käytti pppoe:ta. Tosin vika ensin löytyi jakorasiasta missä oli käytetty erittäin huono kaapeli, siinä oli kaksi sisääntuloa ja piuha jakautui neljään mikä ei toiminut. No heti saatuani sen kuntoon vaihtamalla uuden kaapelin rasiaan. PPPoE:n kanssa tappelin varmaan päivän kunnes tajusin että käyttäjä piti kirjoittaa muodossa käyttäjä@Sonera adsl-setup:ssa, sitten lähti pelittämään. PPPoe oli kiusallinen ja muutenkin taloyhtiön yhteys oli surkea niin vaihdoin htv:n kaapeliin.

Tosin rp-pppoe toimi hyvin silloin kuin halusi, vika oli kuitenkin taloyhtiössä :/

En kyllä keksi mitään jolla saa yhteyden auki koska rp-pppoe ei pahemmin pannut hanttiin.  :Sad: 

----------

## Icer

Nojoo tutkin windowssissa noita asetuksia: ipconfig /all

Siellä ppp/slip interface:n DNS suffix on tyhjä joten eikai silloin tarvi olla luusernamessa @isp suffiksia.

Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että ton adsl-start scriptin pitäis myös hakea dhcp:llä ip. Näin ymmärsin tuosta Gentoo handbookista. Eli ei DHCP asetuksia ollenkaan.

Tekeekö tuo adsl mitään logia?

----------

## PsyC-

minulla tuo pppoe toimii aivan täydellisesti, olisi kannattanut asennusen yhteydessä laittaa se emerge rp-pppoe kun vielä toimi netti.

----------

## askoff

Siis mitenkäs sinä nyt oikein yrität sitä yhteyttä saada aikaiseksi? Onko sinulla joku modeemikortti koneessa jota käytät, vai verkkokortilta johto johonkin ulkoiseen modeemiin?

Itsellä on tuo jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto, eli ulkoinen modeemi verkkokortin jatkeena. Tässä tapauksessa verkkokortille ei pidä antaa omaa IP:tä, vaan sen pitää jättää "UP" tilaan. Muuten ei homma toimi.

Minulla tuo rp-pppoe uusin versio ei edes toiminut, ja nyt on käytössä 2.6 kernellin oma PPPoE systeemi.

----------

## Icer

Terve taas

Kokeillaanpa pitkästä aikaa säätää. Yritän selittää tilanteen niin hyvin kuin osaan.

Koneessa on ethernet nic. ei mitään modeemeja. Jos on modeemi niin se on sitten jossain ISP:n tiloissa.

2 pc:tä toisessa windos ja toisessa linux. Kytkin välissä ja windows toimii pppoe systeemillä ulospäin. Kokeilin siis saada pelkän linux koneen yksinään toimimaan ppoe:llä netissä. ei onnistu.

Tarvis dhcpd:n ilmeisesti, koska tuossa windowssissa ip nic:lle haetaan dhcp:llä. Sitten on vielä ppoe yhteys salasanojen ja tunnareiden kera isp:lle.

Sain viimeksi ton pppoe:n (luultavasti) asenneltua. Mutta tota dhcpd:tä en saanut asennettua. Se pitäis kaivella livecd:ltä jotenkin.

Tässä vaiheessa ahdistaa jo niin paljon että olis kiva jos sais pelkästään ton sambaverkon toimiin ja filetot windos koneelle. Sen jälkeenkun toi isp vaihtu en ole saanut sambaustakaan toimimaan.   :Sad: 

EDIT: Nonii ens kerralla muistan sitte disabloida firewallin myös windows koneesta jotta saadaan samba toimiin.

Nojoo mutta miten saisin dhcp:n ujutettua tolle koneelle ilman nettiyhteyttä? löytyykö se esim live cd:ltä?

----------

## Icer

Noniin. Poltin uuden livecd:n ja kokeilin siitä botattuani rp-pppoe:ta ja sehän toimii. Kokeilin surffaa netissä yhtäaikaa windows koneella ja ei ollut onkelmia.

Nyt tässä mietin että miten saisin tuohon vanhentuneeseen syteemiin nuo nettiajurit tuosta livecd:ltä. Voi olla mm. verisio ongelmia kun on vanha kernel ja uudet modulit jne.

Yksi vaihtoehto on tietty boottaa cd:ltä ja asentaa uusiksi muuten paitsi että jättää kiintolevyn partitiot ennalleen.

----------

## koloppi

Jokos oot saanu yhteyden pelaamaan? Itellä ongelmia kans pppoe:n kans, kernelin päivittämisen jälkeen yhteys ei ole toiminut, time outtia tulee, eikä yhdistä.. gentoon asennus cd:llä kyllä yhdistää, kaikkeni olen yrittänyt enkä ole toimimaan sitä saanut... Onkohan siellä kernelissä muita netin asetuksia mitä pitää kääntää päälle kuin "PPP (point-to-point protocol) support, PPP support for async serial ports ja PPP support for sync tty ports"? Verkkokortin olen ottanu mukaan (via-rhine).. Internet yhteys on Opoyn vdsl, kerneli 2.6.9-r9, ja distro Gentoo 2004.3.

----------

## jmz2

 *koloppi wrote:*   

> Jokos oot saanu yhteyden pelaamaan? Itellä ongelmia kans pppoe:n kans, kernelin päivittämisen jälkeen yhteys ei ole toiminut, time outtia tulee, eikä yhdistä.. gentoon asennus cd:llä kyllä yhdistää, kaikkeni olen yrittänyt enkä ole toimimaan sitä saanut... Onkohan siellä kernelissä muita netin asetuksia mitä pitää kääntää päälle kuin "PPP (point-to-point protocol) support, PPP support for async serial ports ja PPP support for sync tty ports"? Verkkokortin olen ottanu mukaan (via-rhine).. Internet yhteys on Opoyn vdsl, kerneli 2.6.9-r9, ja distro Gentoo 2004.3.

 

Olethan ottanut mukaan PPPOE:n? Se on vasta kokeellinen, joten "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" täytyy olla valittuna "Code maturity level options" -valikosta.

----------

## koloppi

 *Quote:*   

> Olethan ottanut mukaan PPPOE:n? Se on vasta kokeellinen, joten "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" täytyy olla valittuna "Code maturity level options" -valikosta.

 

Kyllä ne oli valittuna.. Timed out:tia vain tulee.. Tuolta live cd:ltä adsl-start toimii, mutta kun chroottaa nykyiseen järjestelmään adsl-start ei toimi. (netti kyllä pysyy päällä jos sen käynnistää live cd:ltä chroottauksen jälkeenkin)

----------

## Icer

 *koloppi wrote:*   

> Jokos oot saanu yhteyden pelaamaan? Itellä ongelmia kans pppoe:n kans, kernelin päivittämisen jälkeen yhteys ei ole toiminut, time outtia tulee, eikä yhdistä.. gentoon asennus cd:llä kyllä yhdistää, kaikkeni olen yrittänyt enkä ole toimimaan sitä saanut... Onkohan siellä kernelissä muita netin asetuksia mitä pitää kääntää päälle kuin "PPP (point-to-point protocol) support, PPP support for async serial ports ja PPP support for sync tty ports"? Verkkokortin olen ottanu mukaan (via-rhine).. Internet yhteys on Opoyn vdsl, kerneli 2.6.9-r9, ja distro Gentoo 2004.3.

 

No en ole kerennyt asentelemaan. Kokeilin viimeks vain boottaa live-cd:ltä ja totesin vaan että toimii sitä kautta. En siis vielä asennellut mitään.

Olis tässä tarkotus asennella uusiks systeemi joulun aikaan. Saa nähdä miten onnistuu. Tossa koneella on nyt nuo vanhat toimimattomat asetukset joten ei kannata siitä kattella. Kertoilen sitten kunhan alkaa toimiin.

----------

## jmz2

 *koloppi wrote:*   

> Kyllä ne oli valittuna.. Timed out:tia vain tulee.. Tuolta live cd:ltä adsl-start toimii, mutta kun chroottaa nykyiseen järjestelmään adsl-start ei toimi. (netti kyllä pysyy päällä jos sen käynnistää live cd:ltä chroottauksen jälkeenkin)

 

Eipä tule heti mieleen, että missä vika voisi sitten olla. Jos vanhassa ytimessä ei ollut mitään vikaa, niin mikset käyttäisi sitten sitä jatkossa. Voit toki ottaa vanhan ytimen asetukset ja käyttää niitä uudessa versiossa (make oldconfigilla).

----------

## koloppi

Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Couldn't open pty slave /dev/pts/2: No such file or directory

Couldn't allocate pseudo-tty

Tuommosta tulee ku yritt** adsl-connect komentoa..

----------

## jmz2

Ytimen asetuksiin pitää laittaa PTY-tuki päälle. CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y ja CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y. Menuconfigilla filesystems -> pseudo filesystems.

----------

## Icer

moi

Nyt olen päivitellyt gentoota paripäivää.   :Razz:  Aika on kulunut kivasti kääntäessä kerneleitä ja glib:iä sun muuta. Oli kesän jälkeen aika vanhentuneet softat.

Käänsin kernel moduliksi ppp-sync/asyn/generic ja rpppoe sekä joukon kaikkee muutakin. Nyt jos joku tietää mitä kaikkee sitä opoy baanaa varten tarvitaan niin olis kiva tietää. mergesin dhcpd:kin kaiken varalta. oliko turhaa?

Pääsen testaamaan baanaa n. viikon päästä kun muutan tän koneen takaisin kämpille, joten en pääse oikeen testaamaan kunnolla nyt.

----------

## jmz2

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Käänsin kernel moduliksi ppp-sync/asyn/generic ja rpppoe sekä joukon kaikkee muutakin. Nyt jos joku tietää mitä kaikkee sitä opoy baanaa varten tarvitaan niin olis kiva tietää. mergesin dhcpd:kin kaiken varalta. oliko turhaa?

 

Dhcpd on DHCP-palvelin, jota et tarvitse Baana-yhteyteen. Sen sijaan verkkoyhteytesi täytyy asettaa käyttämään OPOY:n DHCP-palvelinta. Eli /etc/conf.d/net -tiedostoon iface_eth0="dhcp".

Tarvitset pppoed:n, jotta saat luotua PPP/ethernet-tunnelin.

----------

## Icer

Juu niin onkin. Lipsahti dhcpd tarkoitin dhcpcd tuli mergettyä. Entäs onko sekin turha?

Nojoo mutta nuo kernelmodulit siis tarvii olla ladattuna? Mitä eroa on rp-pppoe:lla ja pppoed:lla? Toimiiko kummalla vaan?

----------

## koloppi

Ite en saanut toimimaan tuolla dhcp:llä, niin käsin laitoin opoyn välityspalvelimet, ja nyt toimii hyvin..

----------

## Icer

Hienoa. Voitko kirjoitella että mitä kaikkea asentelit? Kernel modulit ja muut ohjelmat sun muut asetukset kiinnostaa.

----------

## koloppi

No kernelistä oon laittanu: (saattaa olla joitakin turhiakin päällä, mutta näin ainakin toimii)

Device Drivers  --->  

   Networking support  ---> :

       [*] Networking support

             Networking options  --->

                <*> Packet socket

                <*> Unix domain sockets

                 [*] TCP/IP networking

                 [*]   IP: multicasting

       [*] Network device support

      <M>   Dummy net driver support

                Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 

                        [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

                        [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

                       <*>   Oma verkkokortti

      <M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

      <M>     PPP support for async serial ports

      <M>     PPP support for sync tty ports

      <M>     PPP Deflate compression

      <M>     PPP BSD-Compress compression

      <M>     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

Ja sitten oon asentanut rp-pppoen: (emerge rp-pppoe). adsl-setup -> adsl-start... Ja pitäs toimia

----------

## Icer

Onnistui!   :Very Happy:  Kävin lisäämässä pari modulia ja nyt netti pelaa.

On noissa varmasti jotain turhaakin mutta nepä kerkee myöhemmin poistaa.

Kiitoksia kaikille avusta.   :Smile: 

----------

